# G4003 taper attachment



## Bluedog (Nov 21, 2018)

Anyone have a G4003 with the Grizzly taper attachment?  Is it of decent quality, and work well?  Does it interfere with a DRO being installed?  My lathe is probably 15 yrs old, and not sure if it will fit the older machines. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 23, 2018)

No but I would be interested in one,  Never even knew it was an option,  do you have a part number?


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 23, 2018)

I found it, for the g4003 it is T10556


----------

